# Ryc swamp cabbage



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Who all is going this will be my first ride in dang near 6 months so I'm def ready if I can finish up the ol lady's bike first


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't but my crew is. - We've got a race in Georgia with the car that weekend, been planning on it for almost a year now.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm trying to go but every time I sit down to order parts something comes up


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What are you needing Chris


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

all wheel bearings and we have to fix his tie rod (cut off some of the thread so it goes in further)

mount them rims!

chris I can help whenever, I'm gonna need some help with my truck so I'll return the favor! I am doing my lift in a few weeks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

10-4 I thought your truck was already lifted Ricky or did you get a new one I haven't seen any of yall in forever


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin like it should be nice riding weather starting Saturday morning


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> 10-4 I thought your truck was already lifted Ricky or did you get a new one I haven't seen any of yall in forever


I got a new one! 97 12v


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Gotcha you def got a reliable truck my buddy just got a 94 12v he is fixing it from ground up picked it up for 2k


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Good deal! I didn't get a steal like that, but mine is new paint, great condition and not a whole lot wrong with it. Doing a 9.5" pieced together somewhat custom lift on 38 15.50 toyo's and 20x12 hostages.

Got almost all the parts...

Developed a fuel leak I think I got tracked down, so not sure if I can make RYC. Just sold my trailer also, so gotta bum a trailer from a friend not riding this weekend!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You sold that big trailer that thing was perfect size but if you made money that's good I guess so your not sure if your going now to ryc


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea, 24 was a great size! I made a lot on it though, bought it real cheap. I'm wannting an enclosed, 16 v nose or 18/20ft


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good pic of me smokin the belt a lil bit


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

aww come on tonka, belt smoke in a hole I walked multiple times in 2wd w/ the drunk chick on the back?  - Good finally meeting you dude! Woulda hung out with y'all a while but I was trying to loose that chick, then around 4ish I ended my thru-shaft in the pit I had just come through when I met y'all. 

There was like 8 cell phones on a buggy taking video of me rolling around on a borrowed old-school kodiak after the right front wheel fell off and I was still sporting it anyway.......:first: alky-hall is a wonderful thing!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah you would have not made it hoss I did that hole around 2 that afternoon 2wd along with my gf rancher then this was at 5 or a lil after and none would could make it especially me trying it 2 then when I switched to 4 it was done dealing.......those law 2 are nice but I don't think they will out pull the old laws by no means.......lugs are really close together it seems my bike went through everything with ease out there cept that last hole which it totally change by the time that lil kitty went through......wish you could have tried it but those kitty just ain't built like these brutes lol.......buggedout grizz says he has nothing but problems out of his thundercat too.....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My problems are power & thumb related. I blew straight over top of several holes like that that others were stuck butt-hole deep in. 

I ran some holes specifically against a buddy of mine on the old 29.5 laws; he couldn't hold a candle to me. The lug spacing doesn't hurt a thing when you have the power to fully clear them and the larger lugs just grab that much more when you do. 

Similar to you, I've been on the old laws from 27s up to 29.5's and been on 28 & 30 backs - none of those pulled like these do.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I wanna line all of them up...offroadin 89 has 29.5, I have 31 with gear reduction, thundercat OL2's, and tonka has monsters...hell we can even throw the girls hondas in there too...mine has 29.5 

I'm not talking a race, just in the nasty, like the back open pit area...see how they do! Just chuggin along regular riding. Not trying to glide on top and skim over it. I just want to see how the tires do.

Most of what I've seen riding...we all get stuck the same time. If I can't make it on 31's, you guys can't make it on 30's, and 29.5's. And visa versa when offroadin89 starts boggin down I still can't make it through with 31's.

I've had almost all the tires besides OL2's and monsters...and by far the worst are silverbacks...best have been 29.5, I think the 31's only do better because of ground clearance. and it's so minimal that it comes down to which line you hit and the power to turn them.

I have GR and red/almond springs so rarely do I have a prob spinning them, but I still have been known to skip a belt or two  It *IS* a brute after-all. I was in the nasty this weekend at a local spot and I was skippin pretty good with 2 people on. 31's never let me down, but neither did the 29.5


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Brandon that is my fav hole at RYC...seein those pics makes me wish I could have gone. On the up and up...goin to look at a 24 enclosed with AC soon! ******* toyhauler!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ I tow a 24' enclosed w/ AC behind my 34' motorhome. - Only way to roll!

I'd agree with ya on the tires; most situations we're all gonna get stuck in the same stuff. What really impressed me was that not only did they have no problems rolling with the regular laws & backs, they also ride every bit as smooth as my termi's did on hard-pack/trails and still handle well at higher speeds(65+, the termi's did not).


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah they are all about the same I think it comes down to clearance more then anything and as for me getting stuck I was stuck almost burned up a 3500 lb winch with bike in 4wd and reverse that's the truth......overall it was a great weekend and it ain't fun unless you can get stuck.....Ricky I am with ya on all of us riding together if we get stuck any of our bikes can get each other out.....everyone of our bikes are above the average mud bike


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah but Clarence plays a big part cause this weekend when we rode ricky everyone was getting stuck, except for me! Lol naw jk where we ride is the nastiest mud I've seen I still got chunks on my tires and you should of seen my trailer lol. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

